# New Carbon Ti 31g Road QR's



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Very few availabe in the US right now.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Very Very Nice*

I saw a set on a pair of the new Ligro Wheels a couple of weeks ago....I am about to Ebay my M2 Racers and get a set myself. Its either these or the KCNCs with the mega large logos.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

So, what do those bad boys run?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

AlexCad5 said:


> So, what do those bad boys run?


$150....


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

When the goal is the lightest machine possible, you can't overlook the humble quick release skewer. For years, Tulio Campagnolo's design ruled, but, starting in the eighties, we saw a veritable skewer war. Designs shook out over the years, and we've seen very little change since about 1995. Lightweight's Quick Release Skewer is a remarkable example of how the Carbonsports team can take even a highly-evolved part and take the evolution a few steps further.

Lightweight isn't going to share how they did what they did, but we've got some ideas. First, they opted for 7075 aluminum shafts rather than 6/4 titanium as most of their rivals do. Second, they made their levers out of 6/4 titanium for strength rather than aluminum as most of their competitors. Third, they reduced the fixing nut to just enough aluminum to hold the threads under tension and a wide enough diameter to clamp into the dropout. Fourth, their springs are minimal. And despite all this conspicuous gram saving, the skewers have passed Germany's strict DIN-Plus standard. 

The end caps and shafts are anodized Black. The levers are Silver. The Lightweight Quick Release Skewers are designed for road bikes and vertical dropouts. The weight for the pair is 34g.

from http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...weight-quick-release-skewers-5758.2263.0.html


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

tsutaoka said:


> he weight for the pair is 34g.


Claimed weight. See my picture??


----------

